# if I bred my Dragonscale male and my Crowntail female what would I get?



## neonqueencobra (Jul 6, 2011)

I know genetics happen all on their own but what would the most likely result be? I know some say comb tail and others just don't know, but is there a possibility of me getting a crowntail with dragon scales out of the matchup?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

it depends what tail you male dragonscale has.


----------



## neonqueencobra (Jul 6, 2011)

That's him in my pic


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

then you will probably get sloppy hmctpk. or short combtails.


----------



## neonqueencobra (Jul 6, 2011)

But there is a reasonable possibility right? Or if I bring the crowntail back in later in the line?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

this is one of chard56's betta and i hope he allows me to use it but you will probably get fins that look like this except with more web reduction


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Theoretically ; 
Dragon x non dragon/metallic = 100% geno dragon
Geno x geno = 25% dragon, 50% geno, 25% non dragon.

You will need a minimum of 3 generation of inbreeding (probably more) to come up with a dragon CT. Or you could reintroduce both the dragon and CT then cross their offspring.


----------



## neonqueencobra (Jul 6, 2011)

Thankyou everyone


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

F1 will probably give you vt and low quality deltas.


----------

